# Costco type shops



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Looking to buy a large amount of loo roll, washing powder, downy, fairy liquid, shampoo etc. Advice on where is the cheapest, so far was thinking Dragon Mart but pains me to travel up there?


----------



## Zee Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Mr. Rossi 

Dragon Mart is more for Non Food Items Tools Hardware Electronics Chinese copies etc. So it wont help you. Unfortunately there are no MAKRO METRO COSTCO type of wholesalers in Dubai. I come from the same industry can recommend you some direct wholesalers from the local market. Are you looking for these products as a one off or on a periodic yet permanent base. 

Send me an email and i might be able to recommend you a few wholesalers who can help.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. No, I'm not looking to import such items, just wanting to save on my shopping bills by buying non perishable items in bulk. I'd heard the Auchan Hypermarket there was cheapest for that kind of thing.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lulu's?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nope..not even Lulu's. They're about the same price as Carrefour. I wish they had something like Costco in Dubai, but don't think they do. 
Where is Auchan Hypermarket Mr. Rossi?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Nope..not even Lulu's. They're about the same price as Carrefour. Where is Auchan Hypermarket Mr. Rossi?


Yes, not much differnence between Carrefour and Lulu's nowadays.

Auchan is the supermarket within Dragon Mart.


----------



## Zee Man (Sep 12, 2010)

True Auchan is the only near to Wholesale non frills attatched hypermarket concept in Dubai today. Anyhow Auchan have some stock issues from what I have heard lately. For personal shopping Mr. Rossi I reccomend you become a promotion shopper and go for the bulk packs Keep a look out for all flyers and try to stick your purchase to the flyer. Products you mentioned are common stars for flyers or any hypermarket.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a Japanese supermarket called Daiso in Lamcy Plaza. It has some items at very good rates and they advertise that most items are dhs 7 only.

There is another chain called Day to Day which is very economical.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Looking to buy a large amount of loo roll, washing powder, downy, fairy liquid, shampoo etc. Advice on where is the cheapest, so far was thinking Dragon Mart but pains me to travel up there?


Union Co-Op is cheapest for such household items. Biggest one is probably the one on Al Wasl Road, nr Safa Park. Go upstairs for many household items as well as toiletries. 

There are no cash n carry places here, but Union Co-Op is definitely cheaper than other places for the basics. Their fruit & veg is cheap too.
-


----------

